# Killerspiele...ähm...



## Doney (16. Januar 2009)

*Killerspiele...ähm...*

Das Thema wurde vielleicht in jeden forum schon tausend mal hoch und runter geleiert...aber mich interessiert nich was ihr davon haltet, ob es verboten werden sollte... blablabla....

es is nur so... ich hab letztens erst ein streitgespräch meiner mitschüler mitgekriegt...

zwei core-zockerschweine reden darüber wie schön doch bei Fallout3 die körperteile fliegen... eine öko-hippie-zippe (nix gegen euch, ihr seid ganz in ordnung) sagt: ihr seid bescheuert... wie kann man denn drauf abfahrn leute babzuknalln... und die beiden nur so: weils spaß macht...

ich meine warum macht uns denn das eigentlich solchen spaß... is das nich wirklich n bissl krank... was würdet ihr denn zu der ökozippe sagen?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Es gehört dazu, ich meine was bringt eine gelie Grafik eine gute Atmosphäre wenn man nur durch die Levels rennt und nichts macht, stell dir zB. mal Stalker ohne Waffen vor. Jeder hat seine eigene Auffassung zu dem Thema und ich kann zu mir sagen ich will die sogenannten Killerspiele nicht missen.
Grüsse nach Sachsen aus Sachsen!


----------



## theLamer (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich unterscheide Realität und Virtuelles, man kann mir nicht vorwerfen, dass die Hemmschwelle durch solche Spiele bei mir sinkt...
Im Gegenteil: Ich benutze solche Spiele auch als "Agressionsabbau" und Entspannung, siw wirken also positiv und nicht negativ, wie es manche Politiker behaupten...

Ob das aber bei allen Leuten so ist, weiß ich nicht... gleichwohl glaube ich nicht, dass "Killerspiele" nur der Auslöser von Straftaten und nicht die Ursache sind


----------



## Kaktus (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich hab einfach Spaß bei z.B. Taktikshootern mich durch zu boxen, das Ende zu erreichen, in Deckung zu springen u.s.w.
Nur hat das nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Mach ich das Spiel aus, bin ich in der Realen Welt, da verabscheue ich Gewalt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich find den namen Killerspiele bzw Killershooter absolut unpassend.
CS ist ein taktikshooter! Es macht ein Spaß mit freunden besser zu sein als die anderen 
und es ist eben blöd, das wenn einer stirb rosa Blumen in den himmel fahren....


----------



## hyperionical (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Diese Debatte ist eigentlich überflüssig, aber solange es noch Menschen gibt die selbst nicht am PC spielen und damit auch kein Verständnis dafür haben, wird sie weitergehen.
Wenn ich einen Shooter spiele nehme ich das nicht als töten war, da es wie ein Wettkampf gegen den PC/Spieler ist mit dem ich gerade "kämpfe". Deshalb sind ja auch Spiele mit guten Gegener (LAN/Inet) oder gegen eine gute KI am besten.
Man muss aber auch zugeben das es genügend Spiele gibt die hirnlos gewalttätig sind, einfach nur damit irgendwelche 16jährigen auf dem Schulhof prahlen können.Wenn man aber die Zensur betrachtet dann finde ich das viele Filme, oft schon ab 16 frei, wesentlich gewalttätiger sind als die meisten Spiele, weshalb man sich dann fragt wieso dem so ist.
Ich jedenfalls werde weiter Shooter und andere "gewalttätige" Spiele zocken, weil es einfach Spass macht und ich auch noch nie erlebt habe das einer dieser "Killerspieler" durchdreht.
PS.: Alle Attentate wurden von Waffenfreaks mit Persönlichkeitsstörung verübt, haben also nichts mit PC-Spielen und Co zu tun!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich spiele Shooter seit damals Doom rausgekommen ist.

Sachen wie abgetrennte Körperteile durch übertriebene Gewalt (Kettensägen ect.) haben in solchen Spielen meiner Meinung nach aber nichts zu suchen, weils am Spieldesign selber nichts ändert und, wie hyperionical schon sagte, nur was für Kiddys ist die damit aufm Schulhof rumprotzen, was sie doch für brutale Spiele Zuhause haben (von denen 99% der Eltern nix wissen oder denen es egal ist ...).

Würde es z.B. Crysis soviel besser machen, wenn dem Gegner beim Treffer auf den Kopf mit einer Waffe der selbe sofort abgeschossen wird ?! Nein, es würde gar nicht ins Spielprinzip passen.

Abschießen, etwas Blut (oder von mir aus auch Öl, weil Menschen sinds ja bei C&C Tiberian Sun nicht ) und gut ist, mehr muss doch nicht sein damit das Spiel spaß macht.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Für mich ist die Story immer, egal welches Spielgenre der entscheidende Faktor. 

Gewalt sollt, wenn überhaupt nur ein Stilmittel sein, um die Story zu unterstützen. Baut die Story dabei auf Realität auf, dann muss auch die Gewalt realistisch sein.

Das bedeutet für mich:

Realistische Bluteffekte (nicht diesen Splatter Kram)
Realistische Physik (Körper sacken zusammen und werden von Explosionen erfasst)

Das gleiche gilt für Folterszenen. Realismus, wenn es die Story verlangt.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Also ich wär mal für ein Spiel mit super Grafik, einer hammer Athmosphäre und man darf keine Leute abknallen. Stattdessen wird Gemüse angepflanzt und weiterverkauft 

Mal ehrlich. Die meisten spielen doch nur "Killerspiele" um sich ein wenig abzureagieren oder sich nicht in der Realität strafbar zu machen. Ist halt etwas hässlich, wenn man mit ner SigSauer Gehirne an Wänden verteilt 

Solange die betreffenden Personen klar zwischen Real und Virtuell unterscheiden können, sehe ich in diesem Genre absolut keine Gefahr. Ich selbst spiele schon seit über 10 Jahren Games dieses Genres und bin bis heute noch normal


----------



## amdintel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

ehrlich gesagt ich kann es langsam nicht mehr sehen ,
fast jedes PC Game Magazin dessen Demos und Vollversionen bestehen nur noch aus diesen Baller Games, als würde es nichts anderes mehr geben .


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Nachdem Spiele nach wie vor nicht ultrarealistisch sind, sehe ich diese eher als Actionfilme zum "selbst erleben" an. Fallout will nicht realistisch sein, genauso wenig wie Bioshock oder Serious Sam.
In vielen Horrorfilmen wird auch gesplattert und geblutet, da käme keiner auf die Idee zu sagen: Das sind ja echte Menschen, omg... verbieten!

Bei einem Computerspiel weiß man, dass es nicht echt ist und man keinem weh tut. Wen das aufgeilt oder wer darüber nachdenkt, wie sowas in echt wäre: Bitte geht zum Arzt und lasst euch helfen.

Wer 3D-Action ohne viel Geballere will: Es gibt ja Alternativen, z.B. Prince of Persia, Mirror's Edge, Splinter Cell (schleichen und betäuben statt niedermähen) usw.

Wem das immer noch zu hart ist: Neulich ist ein neues Barbie-Spiel erschienen. "Barbie's Ponyhof" oder so. Have fun!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Wer diese Option auswählt: "Ich spiele gern Killerspiele, weil ich keine echten Leute killen darf…"
Denjenigen sollte man mal zum Doc aufs Sofa schicken
----
Und zum Thema:
Ich spiele schon seit ca. einem Jahr gar keine Computerspiele mehr.
Ich hab einfach das Interesse an Computerspielen verloren. 
Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben als stundenlang vorm PC zu sitzen und Pixel zu jagen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist wenn die Herrn Politiker sagen, dass ein Ballerspiel für Gewaltattentate usw verantwortlich ist aber es selbst noch nicht gespielt haben!! Wie wollen die das beurteilen??


----------



## Uziflator (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist wenn die Herrn Politiker sagen, dass ein Ballerspiel für Gewaltattentate usw verantwortlich ist aber es selbst noch nicht gespielt haben!! Wie wollen die das beurteilen??


Die setzen ja nur auf studien,das spieler nach dem Game agressiv sind behaupten die ja,das ist alles totaler schwachsinn.
das die meinen das man den games die in der BRD erlaubt sind,soll man sogar Kinder töten, Frauen quälen können usw.was ein schwach sinn, diese Games sind nicht umsonst bei uns verboten.


----------



## grubsnek (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Neben Killernspielen zocke ich auch noch andere Genres wie z.B. Rennspiele (Need for Speed).

Bis jetzt habe ich weder einen Menschen getötet, noch habe ich mir irgendwo illegale Straßenrennen geliefert. 
Ich denke nicht, dass ein Spiel mein Verhalten so gravierend beeinflussen kann.


----------



## buzty (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

ich für meinen teil spiele relativ cs:s und kann für meinen teil sagen das ich noch keinen amoklauf gemacht hab . 
aber ernsthaft, mir kommt es nicht darauf an die gegner zu "töten", ich weiß das es nicht real ist und mir macht es einfach spaß zu sehen wie schnell ich reagieren kann und wie präzise ich "zielen" kann usw., mit echtem töten hat das alles nichts zu tun. 
auch das blut in cs ist für mich nicht wichtig weil es dadurch realer oder brutaler ist, sondern einfach als feedback ob ich den gegner getroffen habe und wenn wie oft. aggressiv werde ich nicht, wenn ein cheater auf dem server unterwegs ist vllt. manchmal aber das liegt dann ja nicht am spiel sondern an der dämlichkeit von manchen zockern, aggressiv werde ich viel mehr bei fifa o.ä. wenn ich einen perfekten spielzug mache und der dämliche stürmer dann doch vorbei schießt, eben weil ich so direkt darauf einfluss habe, bei cs merk ich "ok da stand ich zu offen und hab halt kassiert, nächstes mal deck ich die tür anders". 
auch dieses oft von politikern vorgebrachte "killerspiele trainieren aufs töten" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich glaube ich wüsste bei einer realen m4 nichtmal wie ich die entsichern würde . 
ich hab im jahrgang in der schule übrigens auch so eine "öko-zipp" wie der threadersteller die sich aufregt wie so etwas spaß machen kann, ich hab mal versucht mit ihr darüber zu reden, das interessante ist dass sie irgendwie die einzige ist die nicht zwischen real und fiktiv unterscheiden kann, ich meinte das ich ja nicht auf menschen, sondern pixel klicke welchen dann halt punkte abgezogen werden (grob umschrieben, weil das ist es für mich halt). sie meinte "aber wieso macht dir sowas denn spaß?!!" und wollte es einfach nicht kapieren...


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

[x] ich weiß nich warum ich killerspiele zocke 

irgend wie macht es einfach spass ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich trenne beides ganz klar UND mich macht sowas nicht aggressiv ,sondern wenn ich gernervt bin und dann so etwas zocke beruhigt mich so ein Spiel (zb ET:QW)


----------



## seiLaut (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

[X] Der Poll ist unausgereift.

Ich spiele Shooter, weil es eine Möglichkeit des Wettkampfs ermöglicht. Und ja, ich spiele bevorzugt Shooter nur im Multiplayer, im Singleplayer muss einiges passen, dass es mich mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Doney (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

zur kleinen info:

vor einiger zeit kam auch ein beitrag bei galileo oder welt der wunder oder so nem spaß... da wurde klar in einem experiment getestet wie spieler auf bestimmte situation in real und im spiel reagieren... die zocker wurden also verkabelt und dann damit konfrontiert...

das interessante an der sache: bei computerspielszenen in denen "Menschen erschossen" wurde wurde lediglich das denkvermögen angeregt (siehe taktikshooter)... nur bei derselben szene in echt schossen die hirnstromwerte für emotionen in die höhe...

sprich für uns ist ein shooter kein shooter, sondern vielmehr eine partie schach oder halma^^

auf jeden fall wurde klar erwähnt dass es wissenschaftlich nicht erwiesen ist ob killerspiele aggresiv machen...

PS: hätt nie gedacht dass jemand "Ich spiele gern Killerspiele, weil ich keine echten Leute killen darf…" wählt 

echt krank... nein sorry bin unparteiisch


----------



## DanielX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Das Wort Killerspiele selbst ist schon diskriminierent!

Und es gibt noch nichtmal eine Definition für dieses Wort.

MfG DanielX


----------



## darksplinter (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Für mcih sind solceh Spiele auch nur wie eine Partie Schach o.ä.

Im RL habe ich auch noch nie jmd umgebracht bzw Gelüste danach gehabt...

Ich würde mich auch nicht als gewalttätig bezeichnen nur weil ich hin und wieder in Schlägereien verwickelt bin...


----------



## bau7s (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Hab mal für "Ich trenne Spiel klar von Realität… VIRTUELLE gegner killen macht einfach Spaß…"

Spaß steht hier jetzt mal für mich nicht so dirket da... es ist einfach, man kann im Team spielen, gegen andere... im Grunde überleg ich da doch gar nicht, ob das jetzt echte Menschen sein könnten oder nicht... für mich sind das vom computer generierte Modelle und fertig.

Reaktion, Teamplay, Taktik usw. steht da im Vordergrund...


----------



## Doney (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

die frage is ja letzt endlich was passiert wenn kinder zu solchen spielen zugang finden was in vielen fällen in zukunft unvermeidbar sein wird... meine kinder wachsen vielleicht schon in einer gesellschaft auf in der jeder zweite in der freizeit zockt und finden so evtl. schnell zugang zu CS und Co.KG


----------



## darksplinter (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Naja..ich kenne viele (unter anderem ich) die schon mit 10 cs usw gespielt haben....
Und uns gehts allesn bestens


----------



## Doney (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

es soll ja auch nich heißen jedes CSzockende kind dreht durch... aber im gegensatz zu erwachsenen besteht bei ihnen ein geringes risiko ^^


----------



## Potman (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Spiele auch schon fast 6 Jahre "Ego/Taktik-Shooter" (Das Wort Killerspiele gefällt mir nicht). Ich bin auch noch nie auf die Idee gekommen irgendwie Amok zulaufen. 
Shooter machen einfach nur Spaß!! Ich zock am liebsten Multiplayer, da ist es einfach der Reiz seinen Skill mit anderen zu messen. Vorallem mit Kumpels via LAN zocken macht ne rießen Freunde.


----------



## bleedingme (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich denke bei Spielen steht generell der Wettbewerb bzw. die Lösung von Aufgaben oder Problemen im Vordergrund. Das ist der Grundgedanke, egal ob Brett-, Karten- oder Videospiel. Es gibt völlig unterschiedliche Ansätze dieses Prinzip zu nutzen, einer davon sind Egoshooter. Und dazu gehört eben auch die Darstellung von Gewalt. Wie explizit das nun sein muß, um den Anschein von Realität zu erwecken, sei dahingestellt. Splatter aus Selbstzweck oder purer Effekthascherei reizt mich nicht, auch bei Filmen nicht. Aber das ist nun wieder Geschmackssache.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

[x] Ich trenne Spiel klar von Realität… VIRTUELLE gegner killen macht einfach Spaß…

Gibt's eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen..


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

@bleedingme

richtig es ist einfach das räumliche Sehen was dadurch sehr stark angeregt bzw. verbessert wird, dabei werden eig bei den meisten jegliche Emotionen runtergefahren, so wurde es jedenfalls wissenschaftlich beschrieben.

Und machen wir uns nichts vor es sind immer noch und es werden auch immer PIXEL bleiben auf die wir dort schießen.

greetz


----------



## Philster91 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

[x] Ich trenne Spiel klar von Realität… VIRTUELLE gegner killen macht einfach Spaß…
Damit ist alles gesagt.  Außer vielleicht noch: Sowas wie CS, Unreal Tournament oder so macht mir auch keinen Spaß. Denn lieber was mit Story so wie GTA, Call of Duty, ...


----------



## james07 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Was heist hier Killerspiele, nur weil es welchen nicht passt und einige die durchgereht sind halt CS, Quake oder vergleichbares auf dem PC hatten? Da haben doch die Medien wieder mal alles erreicht. Daddelt mehr und schaut nicht immer so viel Schei.....

Und was ich krank finde ist nicht CS,Quake und co sondern Programmierer und Spieler von Postel!! und deren gleichen.


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Wat?
Postal 2 ist doch lustig, da gibts ganz andere kranke Sachen *hrhrhr*
Wer es immer noch nicht gecheckt hat das die armen Irren die mit Knarren in ihre Schule marschiert sind ein Problem auf ihrer invivo Festplatte haben/ hatten ("Gehirn") und nicht auf ihrem Home Computer, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.
Ich kenn Leute die sammeln krankes Zeug aus dem Netz das wirklich sick ist, und die adoptieren Katzen aus dem Tierheim und sind echt nette Menschen...
Die ganze Diskussion ist echt... *gähn*
aber jetzt muss ich töööööten... töööööööööten... *gnihihiihihihihihihihi*

edit: Achja, und was ich der Ökozippe gerne sagen würde darf ich hier nicht schreiben  aber wie wärs mit: "Go hug a tree"...


----------



## moddingfreaX (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ganz klar Auswahlmöglichkeit 2.


----------



## XstarTT (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich find Shooter (und allg. Videospiele) total klasse, weil man Dinge machen kann die man in der Realität nich machen kann, NICHT TUN SOLLTE oder einfach nicht darf!
Ich finde Shooter und allgemein Videospiele sollten keine altersbegrenzungen bekommen, sondern nur noch an Leute ausgehändigt werden, die Realität ganz klar von Spiel unterscheiden können, sodass es nicht zu solchen Dinge wie Amokläufe auf Grund des "Shooter-Konsum" kommt, wie "Experten" behaupten... eine solche reglung wird aber sowieso so gut wie nicht durchsetzbar sein... schade eigentlich^^


----------



## maGic (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

ich spiele einfach so, weil mir Spaß machen.

Außerdem bin ich einer Rennspielehasser
Ausnahme :StarWars Racer


----------



## roadgecko (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



james07 schrieb:


> Was heist hier Killerspiele, nur weil es welchen nicht passt und einige die durchgereht sind halt CS, Quake oder vergleichbares auf dem PC hatten? Da haben doch die Medien wieder mal alles erreicht. Daddelt mehr und schaut nicht immer so viel Schei.....
> 
> Und was ich krank finde ist nicht CS,Quake und co sondern Programmierer und Spieler von Postel!! und deren gleichen.



Die hatten bestimmt auch Paint auf dem PC. Daran kann es genau so liegen.
Außerdem sag ich mal das es zu 99,9 nicht an den Spielen lag, sondern wenn man so "Krank" ist, ist es klar das man auch so Spiele spielen möchte.
(Krank = Amokläufer nicht die normalen 1st-Person Spieler).


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

[x] Ich trenne Spiel klar von Realität… VIRTUELLE gegner killen macht einfach Spaß…

Ich sehs eigentlich mehr als ein "Messen" anstatt "Töten", denn der gegenüber stirbt ja nicht, hat nur verloren.
Noch mehr Spass macht es, die genervten Stimmen im TS zu hören


----------



## boss3D (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

[X] Ich trenne Spiel klar von Realität… VIRTUELLE gegner killen macht einfach Spaß…

... wobei ich aber dazusagen muss, dass es nicht wirklich das _(virtuelle) _Töten selbst ist, was mir Spaß macht, sondern Erfolgserlebnisse zu haben und etwas zu tun, das ich richtig gut kann. Auch das Machtgefühl, wenn man über den einfachen Soldaten steht, tut dem Ego als Ausgleich zu einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag ganz gut.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## potzblitz (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

[x] _Ich trenne Spiel klar von Realität… VIRTUELLE gegner killen macht einfach Spaß…

...mir fehlt eine Antwort die in der Richtung geht " Habe mir keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, spiele das Spiel da es einfach Spaß macht "... wie boss3D schon sagt ..._Erfolgserlebnisse....Machtgefühl...


----------



## Doney (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

ich bin echt begeistert dass sich auswahlmöglichkeit 5 mit 8,4% soooo gut hält...

Angst!!! was wär wenn die leute das dürften =O


----------



## MKfeatGuitar (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



XstarTT schrieb:


> Ich find Shooter (und allg. Videospiele) total klasse, weil man Dinge machen kann die man in der Realität nich machen kann, NICHT TUN SOLLTE oder einfach nicht darf!
> Ich finde Shooter und allgemein Videospiele sollten keine altersbegrenzungen bekommen, sondern nur noch an Leute ausgehändigt werden, die Realität ganz klar von Spiel unterscheiden können, sodass es nicht zu solchen Dinge wie Amokläufe auf Grund des "Shooter-Konsum" kommt, wie "Experten" behaupten... eine solche reglung wird aber sowieso so gut wie nicht durchsetzbar sein... schade eigentlich^^



da wäre ich der selben meinung an sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht nur das die altersbegrenzung schon bleiben sollte da manche inhalte nun wirklich nicht für jedes alter geignet sind...
so und jetzt zum thema "Killerspiele"...
es gibt einfach menschen die Psychisch gestört sind und die sollten sowas auch nicht spielen da sie wahrscheinlich nicht zwischen virtuelen und realen unterscheiden  können und dadurch kann ich mir vorstellen das solche leute die so schon psychisch labil sind bei "Killerspielen" ihrer wut ausdruck verleihen und adrenalin tanken, genau diese vorstellungen wie man menschen umbringt nehmen die in ihren altag mit und leben damit, die meisten haben noch eine gewisse hemmschwelle weswegen sie nicht gleich ausrasten aber irgendwann wenn diese menschen mehr als genug gepiesackt, geschlagen, bedroht oder irgendwie in dieser art erniedrigt worden lassen sie diese angestaute wut dann an mitmenschen von denen sie nicht geachtet oder auf eine sozial niedrigere stufe gestellt wurden  dann auch irgendwann raus und man sollte nicht die schuld bei irgendwelchen spielen suchen sondern mal den hintergrund dieser personen beleuchten und mal lieber dort nach gründen suchen warum er denn so wütend war das er z.b. einen amoklauf durchführte denn sowas kommt nicht von spielen, wo ist den bitte da die logik, nur weil einer irgendwelch diversen shooter spielt kriegt er doch keinen hass auf die gesellschaft oder eben auf mitmenschen... (ein kleiner milder vergleich) wenn ich jemanden eine reinhaue und er deswegen ins krankenhaus kommt da fragt doch keiner was ich für spiele spiele sondern weshalb ich ihn geschlagen habe und warum ich ausgerastet bin, höchstwahrscheinlich weil er mich mit irgenwelchen anmachen, beleidigungen oder mit diversen erniedrigunen genervt hat...was ich damit sagen will ist man sollte nachforschen warum solche leute so handelten anstatt den Pc zu durchsuchen und die schuld auf irgenwelche spiele zu schieben... 
ich persönlich spiele selber gerne spiele wie COD , Crysis, Far Cry, Fallout 3 und andere, aber solche wie Postal finde ich auch pervers weil sie einfach übertrieben sind und keine großen sinn machen im gegensatz zu den andere spielen wo es ums überleben,beschützen und ums besiegen terroristischer oder diktatorischer mächte geht
die politiker dürften über solche themen garnicht entscheiden da die meisten nie auch nur irgendein videospiel gespielt haben und dies auch noch unverblümt zugeben und zum großteiel ist das auch wahlkampf womit sie ältere leute ansprechen die selber noch nie ein videospiel gespielt haben und sowieso denken das die ganze jugend verroht ist was nach deren meinung ja nur an den videospielen liegen kann.
soweit meine meinung zu diesen thema für kommentare oder kritik bin ich offen


----------



## Onkel85 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich stimme MKfeatGuitar voll und ganz zu, warum fragt niemand nach einem Amoklauf, wer den Täter dazu getrieben hat. Warum fragt niemand nach dem Umfeld des Täters und denjenigen die Ihn gemobbt haben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand nur aufgrund eines Spieles einen Amoklauf  plant. Aber die Antwort ist, dass aufgrund von Killerspielen viel Stimmung in der Politik gemacht werden kann und sich diverse Politiker somit in die Öffentlichkeit schieben können, die vorher niemand wahrgenommen hat. Das ist meistens reiner Populismus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich finde Leute krank die sich im Fersehen z.B. Big Brother, Jungle Camp oder Bauer sucht Frau angucken. Oder Leute die z.B. die Sims, World of Warcraft, Littel Big Planet oder Spore spielen. xD

Wie abartig kann man eigentlich sein?


----------



## MKfeatGuitar (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

geil.....


----------



## Doney (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

genialer beitrag... *zustimm*


----------



## Doney (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

habt ihr vom deutschen spielepreis gehört? es werden pädagogisch wertvolle spiele ausgezeichnet... wieder mal eine diskriminierung des Shooters, Hack'n Slay...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



Doney schrieb:


> habt ihr vom deutschen spielepreis gehört? es werden pädagogisch wertvolle spiele ausgezeichnet... wieder mal eine diskriminierung des Shooters, Hack'n Slay...


Nun ja..., was nicht pädagogisch wertvoll ist kann auch keine Auszeichnung dafür bekommen.


----------



## iceman650 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

ich finde der verkauf von games sollte nicht nach alter, sondern nach eignung geregelt werden.
jeder, der was zocken will, geht zum seelenklempner, lässt sich bescheinigen, dass er das seelisch aushält, bekommt je nach eignung n pass, mit dem er games kaufen kann oder eben nich. und: psychopathen gibts auch ab 18 jahren.

un für so was würd ich mirs auch mal 50 € kosten lassen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass ich auf jeden reif genug für sowas wär...


----------



## Doney (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Nun ja..., was nicht pädagogisch wertvoll ist kann auch keine Auszeichnung dafür bekommen.



 Ich kritisier doch nich, dass Fallout keine Auszeihnung als pädagogisch wertvolles spiel erhält... ich meine nur: Deutscher Spielepreis

da sollten doch die spiele ausgezeichnet werden, die den spielern am besten gefallen... aber das fällt wohl aus... Crysis (mit deutscher technik produziert) bleibt wohl auf der strecke... und warum?

weil der preis staatlich gefördert wird, ein minister sogar ne audazie hält und die politiker sich voll plamieren würden wenn sie als die wohl größten killerspielkritiker sagen müssten, dass ein Shooter z.b. den preis für das beste internationale spiel gewonnen...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

-----  Bitte löschen - war zu voreilig gepostet -----


----------



## El-Hanfo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

[X] _Ich trenne Spiel klar von Realität… VIRTUELLE gegner killen macht einfach Spaß…
_Ich kanns nicht verstehen, wieso man diese "pädagogisch sinnvolle" Spiele zocken sollte _

MfG
_


----------



## Doney (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Riiiiiischtiiiiiisch!!!


----------



## non_believer (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Wenn jemand nicht zwischen Realität und Games unterscheiden kann, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob er mir leid tun soll. 

Ich spiele s.g. Killerspiele zwar nicht vorrangig, aber hin und wieder schon, und wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann meist weil ich nen scheiß Tag auf Arbeit hatte oder ich mal wieder die ganze Welt ankotzt. Aber trotzdem renn ich nicht danach durch meine Stadt und veranstalte ein Blutbad.

Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte, denke ich das die Kiddis vor anderen damit angeben das sie in Games irgendwelchen Gegnern die Gliedmaßen abgeschossen haben und das geil finden. Sollen sie machen. Ich denk mir da meinen Teil. 

Wenn sie das erste mal bei nem Verkehrsunfall mit dabei gewesen sind, wo Körperteile nicht dort sind wo sie hingehören sollen, denken sie sicher ein wenig anders über solche Dinge...oder auch nicht.


----------



## theLamer (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



> Ich spiele s.g. Killerspiele zwar nicht vorrangig, aber hin und wieder schon, und wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann meist weil ich nen scheiß Tag auf Arbeit hatte oder ich mal wieder die ganze Welt ankotzt. Aber trotzdem renn ich nicht danach durch meine Stadt und veranstalte ein Blutbad.


Richtig... das Killerspiel-Spielen ist relativ guter Agressionsabbau und hilft einem selbst und den anderen, die dann nicht die Leidtragenden sind


----------



## Uziflator (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



theLamer schrieb:


> Richtig... das Killerspiel-Spielen ist relativ guter Agressionsabbau und hilft einem selbst und den anderen, die dann nicht die Leidtragenden sind



Richtisch!

Die Leute die davon aggressiv werden oder Amoklauf Gedanken haben sind  Psychisch gestört und haben meistens große soziale Probleme.

Sie sind wohl auch früher oft in der Schule verprügelt worden.


----------



## adler93 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

[X] Ich trenne Spiel klar von Realität… VIRTUELLE gegner killen macht einfach Spaß…

Das ist doch was ganz anderes am Pc mit seinen Freunden CSS zu zocken, das hat doch gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Die Leute die verrückt werden haben meist noch andere größere Probleme.
Auserdem nenne ich "Killerspiele"  "Augen- Hände -Koordinationstraining" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wendigo (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Gibt es eigentlich Seiten, auf denen ich anderen beim Spielen zuschauen kann?
Ich weiss, dass bei manchen dies möglich ist, wenn man denn auch dieses Spiel besitzt.
Ich würde gern die Seiten kennen, bei diesen letzteres nicht sein muss.


----------



## Uziflator (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Das geht ich weis nur ein weg das wäre über Xfire, das muss der spieler dann aber auch aktivieren (Broadcast ist noch im Alpha status)damit man ihm zusehen kann.


----------



## non_believer (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Richtisch!
> 
> Die Leute die davon aggressiv werden oder Amoklauf Gedanken haben sind  Psychisch gestört und haben meistens große soziale Probleme.


Und außerdem hören die bestimmt auch pöse hefi metl Musik und laufen nur in schwarzen Sachen rum! 


Uziflator schrieb:


> Sie sind wohl auch früher oft in der Schule verprügelt worden.


Oder mussten das Milch- und Essengeld abdrücken!


----------



## Doney (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

also bei den ganzen amokläufen hat mich eigentlich weniger angeregt, dass die im fernsehn gesagt haben: "oh nein, der junge hat killerspiele gespielt". vielmehr ham mich die hools-mucke oder selbstmordforen gestört wo die meisten solcher idioten drin waren...

nich jeder der shooter spielt wird aggressiv, aber jeder der aggresiv is spielt shooter...

ganz einfach... klare fehldeutung der politiker...


----------



## Sash (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

für mich sind die einzigen wirklichen killerspiele spiele wie hunter. das spielt man um zu töten. dann noch hilflose kreaturen, wie nobel der mensch doch ist.
aber far cry oder so.. da gehts ums überleben oder menschen zu retten. da ist das töten nur ein notwendiges übel. aber bei hunter.. da gehts nur darum.


----------



## Wendigo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



Doney schrieb:


> also bei den ganzen amokläufen hat mich eigentlich weniger angeregt, dass die im fernsehn gesagt haben: "oh nein, der junge hat killerspiele gespielt". vielmehr ham mich die hools-mucke oder selbstmordforen gestört wo die meisten solcher idioten drin waren...
> 
> nich jeder der shooter spielt wird aggressiv, aber jeder der aggresiv is spielt shooter...
> 
> ganz einfach... klare fehldeutung der politiker...



Dass manche auch gern Slipknot hören wird auch noch gern hervorgehoben.
Bands allgemein in so ne Richtung.
Es wird einfach ein Sündenbock gesucht und mit sowas ist er leicht gefunden.
Würde jemand nur Klassik hören und Fussball Manager spielen.....was käme dann??


----------



## Sash (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

also beim fussball manager kommts drauf an welche mannschaft der zu letzt hatte, im savegame.. ganz klar.. und auch klassik kann agressiv machen, keine 200j her da zählte mozart usw zu den hardcore metallern.


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Wenn man heute zur Schule geht ist es sicher nicht verkehrt den Umgang mit Waffen geübt zuhaben


----------



## Sash (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

jo und die us army wählt sich die rekruten an hand ihrer waffenausbildung aus, was sie an der schule erkennen.


----------



## Doney (1. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

die us army verwendet auch diverse egoshooter als promo um neue junge leute für die army zu begeistern...


----------



## non_believer (1. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn man heute zur Schule geht ist es sicher nicht verkehrt den Umgang mit Waffen geübt zuhaben



Das klingt ja grad so als wenn hier überall El Salvadorische Umstände mit den kompletten "MS 13" und "18th Street" Cliquen herrschen !


----------



## Razor264 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



Doney schrieb:


> die us army verwendet auch diverse egoshooter als promo um neue junge leute für die army zu begeistern...



Ja, aber auch nur, weil uns das Spielen solcher Spiele Spaß macht und sie absolut NICHTS mit dem echten Krieg oder Töten von Menschen gemein haben. Das Militär ködert die Jungs also damit, indem sie ihnen sagt: "Hier ist das Spiel, so gehts auch in echt zu. Einfach rumrennen und schießen und wenn man stirbt einfach neu spawnen. Macht doch Spaß!"
Wenn die dann erstmal echt beschossen werden, vergeht denen sicher schnell der Spaß daran. Einfach nur eine geschickte Werbekampagne und für die Politiker wieder ein Grund, solche Spiele zu verbieten. Einfach nur bescheuert, finde ich. Statt Diskussionen mit Experten (aus allen Bereichen) zu führen, wir pauschalisiert und auf solch hübsche Bilder zurückgegriffen.


----------



## schnudenbubs (10. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

also ich bin immer noch ein friedlebender mensch trotz jahrelanger shooterspielerei.
auf jeden fall hat sich meine reaktionsgeschwindigkeit im alltag dadurch verbessert....freu


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Oh mann was ne Umfrage. Ich mache mir Sorgen um den der sie erstellt hat 

Glaubst du wirklich die Leute, die für "Weil ich keine echten Leute abknallen darf" gestimmt haben, nehmen die Umfrage ernst?


----------



## boss3D (10. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich die Leute, die für "Weil ich keine echten Leute abknallen darf" gestimmt haben, nehmen die Umfrage ernst?


Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die eine krankhafte Mordsucht haben, allerdings gerade noch so vernünftig sind, diese virtuell auszuleben. Es gibt ja auch genug Leute, die sich an Saw und Co. aufgeilen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Navigator1 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

...sogenannte "Killerspiele" eignen sich perfekt um Stress und aufgestaute Agressionen abzubauen *ohne die Realität, bzw. reale Menschen in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen!!!*


----------



## Southkenny (10. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Killerspiele ohne Blut wären langweiliger und schwerer. Man muss ja sehn ob man getroffen hat.^^ 
Bei Fallout 3 find ichs zwar ein bischen sehr übertrieben das es dem Gegner oft alle Gliedmaßen abhaut obwohl man nur auf ein Körperteil zielt. Lustig find ichs trotzdem, besonderst wegen der Zeitlupe.
Ein Killerspiel ist immernoch ein Spiel auch wenn es Gewalttätig ist. Eigentlich bin ich sogar eher eine ziemlicher Angsthase, und freue mich natürlich nicht das in echt zu sehen, aber in Spielen macht mir das nichts aus.


----------



## Navigator1 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

So und der Aufschrei wegen Killerspielen dürfte die nächsten Tage wieder mächtig entbrennen, nachdem der Jugendliche in Winnenden (heißt das Kaff so???) ein paar Leute weg geballert hat!

...aber über sexistische Fernsehwerbung und die Pornowerbung: "ruf mich an, ich bin sooo geil" und "junge Schülerin braucht es hart" die sich schon 10jährige täglich angucken weil sie nicht verschlüsselt ist u zu Zeiten läuft wo die Familie noch wach ist  und jeder vor der Glotze hockt und wo aus denen später mal Frauen verachtende Kerle (oder Sexualstraftäter) werden weil sie es ja so gezeigt kriegen das die Frau eh nur´n Fi..stück ist, da sagt keiner was!  ...wieso auch, der Staat verdient ja ordentlich Kohle damit    ...mehr als wie mit Killerspielen 

...jetzt ist mir so der Hals geschwollen, glaub ich geh jetzt in Keller die Uzi holen u marschier gleich mal auf der Strasse rum um paar Leute weg zu ballern, am besten nehm ich Hohlmantelgeschosse, das spritzt dann so schön wenn die Köpfe explodiern    ...weil ich hab ja keine Killerspiele an denen ich mich abreagieren kann    *Ironie aus*


----------



## FatalMistake (11. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

und das mit der musik stimmt auch wieder. es wurde in den nachrichten sogar der fall von erfurt (oÄ) erwähnt.
Kennt ihr Eisregen? dann hört euch mal "17 Kerzen am Dom" an...mal sehn ob ihr was merkt. (da kommt auch erfurt vor...ex schüler...16 tote+ sich selbst...)

Also ich zock Ballerspiele weils spaß macht; und ich auf Waffen und Bundesheer etc. steh. 
ich für meinen teil hab ein winziges Arsenal an softguns bei mir rumstehn. nicht weil ich den hund meiner nachbarn quälen will oder auf irgend eine person schiesen will, sondern weil sie mir gefallen. mag vlt. krank klingen oder sonst wie, is aber so.
auch mit meinen springer stiefeln. trag sie nicht um jemanden nier zu treten und den dann nur mit schuhe zu töten; sondern weil sie mir gefallen. auch kein skinhead nazi oder sowas...(metaler^^).
Ich find auch, dass die Politiker und Polizei und auch die Medien das Thema Gewaltspiele zu sehr missbrauchen. Ich zock spiele, in denen ich leute abknallen muss, seit dem ich nen pc hab. und das is ca 5 jahre^^
zu meiner persönlichkeit: ähnlich wie SouthKenny. brauch keine schlägereien oder sonst was. wofür denn?! Wenn mich wer angeht, naja hat er pech gehabt.^^ aber ich geh ja nicht mit ner g36 in die schule und knall den lehrer ab bei dem ich beim rauchen eingefahren bin 

naja diskutiert mal schön weiter...
gn8


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich war grad ne Stunde im virtuellen Wald Hirsche jagen. Bin ich jetzt böse und potenziell Amok-gefährdet?


----------



## Navigator1 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

...ist euch auch mal aufgefallen, das man in den ganzen Killerspielen nie der Böse ist, sondern der Retter oder Verteidiger?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich war grad ne Stunde im virtuellen Wald Hirsche jagen. Bin ich jetzt böse und potenziell Amok-gefährdet?



Wenn hirsche das beantworten könnten ja


----------



## Doney (12. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

@ Fr3@K

du kannst die umfrage ja gerne ignoriern wenns dir nich passt...

@ alle anderen

ich hasse das! in den nachrichten ham sie gleich wieder über CS und Co. hergezogen, die Spinner!


----------



## Brahmabull (12. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

früher haben wir als Kinder cowboy und indianer und so was gespielt und da hat sich auch keiner aufgeregt das wir uns im spiel erschossen haben mit dem zeige finger. jetzt gibts computerspiele und dann regen sich einige auf das da welche erschossen werden. ich zu meinen teil spiel regelmässig egoshooter und kann realität und virtuel unterscheiden. 
Ich kann mich noch an einen beitag erinnern von welt der wunder auf rtl 2 vor einigen monaten da könnte keine wirklichen nachteile durch ballerspiele spielen festgestellt werden.


----------



## Bleipriester (12. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Sorry, keine Option ist wählbar für mich...

Ich habe in keinster Weise das Gefühl, zu töten, wenn ich ein Spiel spiele, in dem Schußwaffen vorkommen ("Killerspiel").

Ich kanns nicht mehr hören, daß solche Spiele schlimm sein sollen. Ich kenne keine Amok-Simulation und will auch keine kennen!


----------



## majorguns (12. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Hier mal 2 Zitate einer News von gmx.net


> Nach Angaben von Polizeisprecher Klaus Hinderer in Waiblingen wird der Computer des ehemaligen Schülers der Albertville-Realschule ausgewertet. "Wir haben bei ihm unter anderem das Spiel Counterstrike gefunden.





> Der Kriminologie-Professor Hans-Dieter Schwind verlangte ein generelles Verbot von Computer-Gewaltspielen. "Dass der 17-Jährige auf der Flucht noch weiter um sich geschossen hat, ist ein Verhalten, das Jugendliche auch in Spielen wie Counter Strike oder Crysis lernen können."


Ich finde diese unprofessionelle und föllig unzutreffende Art von Berichterstattung mitlerweile nicht mehr lustig, die Politiker und vor allem die MEDIEN versuchen nur Sündenböcke zu finden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



majorguns schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Zitate einer News von gmx.net
> 
> 
> Ich finde diese unprofessionelle und föllig unzutreffende Art von Berichterstattung mitlerweile nicht mehr lustig, die Politiker und vor allem die MEDIEN versuchen nur Sündenböcke zu finden



Ist mir garnicht bewusst das CS auch ein Amoklauf-modus hat  

Wäre auch ein bisschen unfair. 

Wenn die Kinder alle auch mit Schusswaffen um sich hergeballert hätten, passt der Vergleich


----------



## schnudenbubs (12. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

wenn sie doch bloß die sims mit ikea add on gefunden hätten...da wär was los gewesen...


----------



## Seppelchen (12. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Das war wieder so klar, dass die Diskussion jetzt wieder los geht... 
In der Statistik heißt sowas Pseudokorrelation.
Das ist das gleiche, als ob ich sagen würde, weil in Deutschland wieder mehr Störche gesehen wurden gibt es jetzt wieder mehr Babys. Die beiden Sachen haben einfach nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Navigator1 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Natürlich wollen die Verantwortlichen ihre Verantwortung nicht tragen, da das ja mit Konsequenzen verbunden ist, also wars das böse böse Computerspiel 

Für den Hol o caust will ja auch niemand verantwortlich sein!!!

*...ach  ...ähhh   ...wie hießen eigentlich die Computerspiele die Adolf und seine Schergen damals gespielt haben, die dann zum Hol o caust führten???   *...mir fällt da grad keins ein, mich gabs damals nämlich noch nicht 

Edit

...wieso wird das Wort Hol o caust durch Sternchen ersetzt wenn man es zusammen schreibt???   ...hat da etwa jemand Angst vor Verantwortung? 

Edit2

Hier mal ein absolut geiler Bericht der als Video im Net veröffentlicht wurde von einem PC Spieler über die *Tatsachenverdrehung der Medien zu ihren Gunsten!!!

http://www.cynamite.de/pc/specials/...e_macher_des_youtube_videos_im_interview.html
*


----------



## Doney (13. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

respekt ihr holt echt das lustigste aus der gesamten geschichte raus^^

nee aber im ernst es is wirklich lächerlich...


----------



## Navigator1 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Sagt jetzt hier keiner mehr was oder wie???


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (15. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

die amoklaufsimulationen der ersten gta teile haben sicherlich einen grossen anteil daran .. dass sowas passieren kann ... ich hab in den letzten tagen mit vielen älteren leuten geredet welche sich auf keine diskussion einliessen, dass diese spiele ohne latente psyhische probleme harmlos seien .. also kurzgesagt killerspiel zeugt killer .. egal welche argumente .. ich bleib sprachlos .. ok es ist schlimm was passiert ist aber als ich am mittag des amiklaufs die nachrichten gehört hab dann wusste ich genau welche disskussionen demnext losgehen genau so ist es jetzt der fall no guilty guy .. just go and find something ..


----------



## Zip1989 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

[x] Ich trenne Spiel klar von Realität… VIRTUELLE gegner killen macht einfach Spaß…

Diese Diskussionen nerven langsam.


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



Zip1989 schrieb:


> [x] Ich trenne Spiel klar von Realität… VIRTUELLE gegner killen macht einfach Spaß…
> 
> Diese Diskussionen nerven langsam.



dito. Aber Counterstrike würde ich auch verbieten. Ich kenn Kids die sind krankhaft süchtig nach dem Kack, und ich denke das macht bei schwer erziehbaren Kids das Hirn total am arsch. 

Und das sind wahrscheinlich die Kaoten die den Letzten Punkt gewählt haben.
"Ich spiele gern Killerspiele, weil ich keine echten Leute killen darf… 		 		 	  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *18*
"


----------



## Spikos (15. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> dito. Aber Counterstrike würde ich auch verbieten. Ich kenn Kids die sind krankhaft süchtig nach dem Kack, und ich denke das macht bei schwer erziehbaren Kids das Hirn total am arsch.
> 
> Und das sind wahrscheinlich die Kaoten die den Letzten Punkt gewählt haben.
> "Ich spiele gern Killerspiele, weil ich keine echten Leute killen darf…
> ...


Vielleicht solltest du diese Kids mal zum Suchtberater schicken. CounterStrike ist mehr ein Teamspiel wie Fußball, als dass es um "Wilde Schießereien" geht.


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

ja das ist das selbe spielchen wie mit WOW. Das spielen meistens nur die, die Sozial Isoliert sind. Das Spiel kann so schlecht sein wie es will, gespielt wird es trotzdem, wegen den "Sozialen Features".. Freunde finden, Gilden bzw, Teams beitreten. Dann werden den leuten dann die Accounts gesperrt oder der PC abgenommen und dann wird ausgerastet. 

Aber genauso läuft das bei den Kids heute ab. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sAkI98djcU&feature=related

Ich halte zwar auch nichts von der Killerspiele disskusion, da es Unterschiede gibt. Call of Duty,Fear,Quake usw. sind es auf keinen fall. Eher Counterstrike und sonstige Online Shooter passen schon eher in die reihe.


----------



## SCUX (16. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



> _Ich finds auch krank, dass mir sowas gefällt. _


__
_das trifft es doch ganz gut!_

_ich hab jetzt nicht Alle Posts gelesen..warum auch, habs ja schon tausendfach in anderen Threads gelesen _

_Schlagwörter wie Aggro-Abbau oder Reaktionsschulung find ich cool _
_das versuch ich mir auch ständig einzureden...._

_Ich persönlich spiele mit meinen über 30Jahren (angefangen mit dem C64) gerne Ballerkillerkriegsspiele auch aus "sportlicher" Sicht, es trifft also der Klickichhabdich-Effekt zu _
_dennoch erwische ich mich selbst wie ich lieber zur UnCutVersion greife  _

_gab ja auf PCG auch einen Thread zu dem Spiel aus China dessen Ziel/Sinn es war zu "vergewaltigen" _
_die Kommentare waren zum Piepsen _
_ich mein so ein Spiel gehört verboten, ganz klar.._
_aber wenn sinngemäß ein Spieler der sonst auf zerfetzte Hirne steht, oder blutspritzende virtuelle Massaker anrichtet, oder ganze Armeen gegeneinander aufhetzt, oder oder oder DANN sagt:_
_also *moralisch* ist so ein Spiel nicht vertretbar _
_nee also das ist einfach nur zum schießen _

_ach ja, so ganz im Ernst würde ich gerne mal eine bestimmte Studie einsehen, nämlich die wie viel % der Computerspielspieler in der realität Gewalttätig werden _
_ich denke nämlich das die Gefahr kriminell zu werden höher ist wenn man nicht regelmäßig Computer zockt _
_zumindest kann ich behaupten das der größte Teil meinem Bekannten die "spielen" MEHR als harmlos, ja fast schon zu harmlos sind _
_und ich stell einfach mal in den Raum das die Problem-bzw Verhaltensauffälligen Jugendlichen in Deutschland mit Computer rein garnichts zu tun haben..._

_also Porbleme|Gewalt|Computer...also eine Sache gehört irgendwie garnicht dazu....._


----------



## Doney (16. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

nochmal zu counterstrike... ich glaub dasses bei manchen wirklich aus dem ruder läuft... mein kumpel zockt das auch 8 stunden am tag, wenns reicht... dabei hat der ne gtx280 und könnte genausogut jedes andere spiel im multiplayer spieln... 

aber immer counterstrike!!! WAAHH! COUNTERSTRIKE!!! ZOCKEN!!!


krank


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



Doney schrieb:


> nochmal zu counterstrike... ich glaub dasses bei manchen wirklich aus dem ruder läuft... mein kumpel zockt das auch 8 stunden am tag, wenns reicht... dabei hat der ne gtx280 und könnte genausogut jedes andere spiel im multiplayer spieln...
> 
> aber immer counterstrike!!! WAAHH! COUNTERSTRIKE!!! ZOCKEN!!!
> 
> ...



Ich zock auch ab und ab CSS, vom Gameplay einfach nur 1. Sahne  
Wars machen auch fun.  Das Spiel ist keinesfalls schlecht, hat nur einen hohen Suchtfaktor. 

Gruß


----------



## Maschine311 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich zocke die einfach gerne. Als ich noch klein war z.Zt. 37J. habe ich den ganzen Tag mit "Mini-Soldaten" im Sand gespielt, das war zu Zeiten noch vor Commodore 64 und später Amiga 500. 
Mir geht es nicht so um das pure abknallen. Ich finde Taktik da total geil, so wie bei COD2,4,5 CTF oder S&D. TD oder DM zocke ich höchstens mal über lan, das macht dann aber auch nur Bock weil ich meine Kollegen die neben mir sitzen, schön damit Aufziehe was für NooBs sie sind 

Ist halt Räuber und Gendarm für größe. Und wer da abdreht und das nicht verarbeiten kann, hat voher schon ein Schaltfehler im Kopf


----------



## Arrow1982 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

news.ORF.at


Wie wäre es mit einem Alkoholverbot? 

Da spricht auch keiner drüber, denn es wird immer irgendwelche Blitzbirnen geben, die vollkommen daneben greifen. Wenn ein Jugendlicher einen Reisebus in ne Menschenmenge rammt, dann wird demnächst auch nicht gleich Urlaubsreisen verboten. Da kommt nur der Busfahrer in Haft, weil er nicht abgesperrt hat.

Die ganze Killerspiel Diskussion ist absoluter Schwachsinn!


----------



## non_believer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Ich hab letztens ein interessantes Argument gelesen:

_Es gibt auch genug Autorennspiele und keiner macht sich auf den Weg und plant eine Amokfahrt! Warum sollen immer die s.g. Killerspiele an allem Schuld sein?_

Find ich eine interessante These und darüber sollten manche selbsternannten Psychologen und Politiker nachdenken, anstatt mal wieder den Schuldigen für ihre Unfähigkeit und Hilflosigkeit bei den Computerspielen zu suchen!



Ich fordere hiermit ein allgemeines Autowagenrennspiel Verbot, weil ich Angst habe das ich das nächste Mal von der Straße gedrängt werde!


----------



## Doney (18. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

der hundertste gehört mir!!!

gestern hats mich wieder in die ecke gefeuert... jetz machen die politker schon computerspiele dafür verantwortlich dass jeder siebente jugendliche rassistisch is...

GÖNAU!!

kein wunder... ein glück dass man ja nie als russe, ami, oder ne.ger spielt...

bei gta war man ja jetz bis immer deutscher und hat sich mit ni.ggern getroffen...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

meine reflexe sind voll am arsch, aber bei 1920x1200 schaff ich es einzelne, bewegte pixel, die z.b. um ne ecke kommen oder hinter ner kiste hervorschauen (kein witz) und schiess dann je nach pixelfarbe etc... macht einfach spass und ist fordernd


----------



## Schmiddy (18. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*

Naja bei dieser Auswahl is das einzig zutreffende Nr 2... Erschreckend die 20 Leute die das Letzte angeklickt ham ...


----------



## Sash (18. März 2009)

*AW: Killerspiele...ähm...*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Naja bei dieser Auswahl is das einzig zutreffende Nr 2... Erschreckend die 20 Leute die das Letzte angeklickt ham ...


 na und? die wissen wenigstens das sie es nicht dürfen lol...
ist von denen wohl auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, hoff ich.


----------

